# H: New Grey Knights W: Nids!



## savagestructure (Feb 9, 2011)

Looking to unload these grey knights for some nids, looking for plastic infantry mainly but will consider anything. Models must be unpainted. Will also accept Paypal

I have:
5 new plastic terminators, unpainted.
5 strike squad grey knights, primed black
Army book.

PM me with any questions/offers.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a big unit of mixed Gaunts/Gants (24 models or so) sprayed black as well as lots of undercoated/basecoated Warriors and Zoanthropes, if you're interested. How have you armed the SS GKs?


----------



## savagestructure (Feb 9, 2011)

Pm'd you dude.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

where are you from (logistics related) and do you still have those termi's and how much would you want for them? (inc shipping to holland)


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

if your in the UK, i have an unopened box of genestealers up for swaps


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

PM in coming


----------

